# Narford Church, Norfolk, Mar 2011



## manof2worlds (Mar 5, 2011)

The sun came out in Norfolk yesterday afternoon and so I took to the road. I came across this little church through a local lady photographer and when I saw her pics of the crypt, I knew I had to get there!!!

When I arrived, the church was locked up tighter than a nun's knickers, but I did see a little notice that stated access to the church was possible calling the local vicar who had the keys. I couldn't resist, he said yes and within 15 minutes, we were on our way into this little derlict church in the middle of the Norfolk countryside.

Here's a bit bumpf (info gleaned from Evelyn Simak, so thanks to her for that):



> The village of Narford in Norfolk was once a community of more than 100 houses, but by 1901, there only 119 inhabitants remaining and that number has halved since that time.
> 
> The church of St. Mary's, which is accessed by a grass farm track adjacent to Narford Hall, fell into disuse from the 20th Century onwards finally falling into disrepair when the lead from the roof was stolen. The church saw some restoration work in the year 2000, with the money coming from English Heritage and the Norfolk Churches Trust.
> 
> ...



Many thanks to the Reverend Stuart Nairn for so very kindly allowing me access to the church and the crypt.

And so to the pics:

1.




St. Mary's Church, Narford, Norfolk, U.K. by manof2worlds, on Flickr

2.




St. Mary's Church, Narford, Norfolk, U.K. by manof2worlds, on Flickr

3.




St. Mary's Church, Narford, Norfolk, U.K. by manof2worlds, on Flickr

4.




St. Mary's Church, Narford, Norfolk, U.K. by manof2worlds, on Flickr

5.




St. Mary's Church, Narford, Norfolk, U.K. by manof2worlds, on Flickr

6.




St. Mary's Church, Narford, Norfolk, U.K. by manof2worlds, on Flickr

7.




St. Mary's Church, Narford, Norfolk, U.K. by manof2worlds, on Flickr

8.




St. Mary's Church, Narford, Norfolk, U.K. by manof2worlds, on Flickr

9.




St. Mary's Church, Narford, Norfolk, U.K. by manof2worlds, on Flickr

10.




St. Mary's Church, Narford, Norfolk, U.K. by manof2worlds, on Flickr

11. This last one was an accidental shot - I hadn't initialised the settings on the software and was pleasantly surprised by the unexpecte result 




St. Mary's Church, Narford, Norfolk, U.K. by manof2worlds, on Flickr


----------



## djrich (Mar 5, 2011)

Great pics, specially the crypt ones. Thanks!


----------



## hamishsfriend (Mar 5, 2011)

Fantastic shots, looks like you've had a successful day.


----------



## dobbo79 (Mar 6, 2011)

im liking those crypt shots but not the fact that the coffins are falling apart...id be too tempted to look inside 

well done


----------



## Curious Dragon (Mar 6, 2011)

Great images there, especially 7 and 10. You have captured the atmosphere really well.

I too are not so keen on coffins which arent as secure or complete as they used to be.... maybe I watched too many vampire programmes as a child, I just find them to be objects that aren't to be trusted
(I sound like such a big girl don't I??!!)

What a helpful Vicar too!! Full marks to him for obliging you (and so quickly too)


----------



## RichardH (Mar 6, 2011)

Curious Dragon said:


> I too are not so keen on coffins which arent as secure or complete as they used to be.... maybe I watched too many vampire programmes as a child, I just find them to be objects that aren't to be trusted



I've only seen the inside of one crypt, in a *very* old church in Leicestershire-ish. The crypt is rather large, and still in use by the local minor aristocracy who originally financed the building of the church, and who continue to contribute a sizeable percentage of the money needed for its upkeep. I got in because I knew the vicar at the time and I wheedled until he gave in.

The "engaged" niches were bricked up (the most recent bricking-up being some months previous to my visit). I can only conclude that this was to guard against the very risk you identify.


----------



## Norfolkbloke (Mar 8, 2011)

Very, very nice pictures of somewhere I could spend a great deal of time mooching!! Absolutely love those old churches seemingly completely forgoten by the 21st century!

More of the same please!

NB


----------



## Priority 7 (Mar 8, 2011)

Fantastic shots and indeed find love the whole look and feel...nice job bud


----------



## evilnoodle (Mar 8, 2011)

Wowee.....loving the crypt pics


----------



## bradleigh1977 (Mar 15, 2011)

Did you get any info on how old the coffins were, or if you knew in what year each one was put there? You can see the different levels of decay, from different ages of the coffins...


Brilliant.


----------

